# My head blows out



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am planning to switch my 80G and 5' tall (with stand) tank to the SW. This s going to be third tank in the living room and all complicated stuff (sumps, overflows) are out of question.

It is going to have Fishes, Live Rocks, crabs, few cleaning shrimps, mails and 
few easy maintenance corals: mushrooms, green polyps.

What equipment do I need to run it successfully?

It should be hung on or in the stand. Probably one piece of equipment could be in the tank (I am not talking about power heads).

Can AquaClear Power Filter to fit somehow in the total picture? It is not for money, they are just convinient

can I use Berlin X2 Turbo Protein Skimmer stationed in the stand or Coralife Super Skimmer hanging on the tank?

Any opinion on Rapids Pro Filters like this one 
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Sump-Filters_Rapids-Pro-Filters_9947905_102.html?tc=fish

Do I need canister filter or it will make it worst (cleaning any other day)
I need to come out with the set of equipment to buy
Thank you

P.S. I red carefully "My Pesonal Product Endorsement..." by WTAK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

it definatly can be done, lots of people don't use sumps and use aquaclears and hob skimmers. Some people don't even use skimmers.

you could use:

- aquaclear for filter floss, carbon and gfo
- hob skimmer
- atleast 80lbs of live rock
- put chaeto in the main display or use another aquaclear for hob fuge
- powerheads for flow

p.s. i wouldn't use a canister filter


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Or put in some custom baffles in the tank a la bio cube. It will give you a section for a small fuge and a spot for bioballs or a pump or something else that you want to put on. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I used an AC110 to make a refugium for my 10 gallon. works a charm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am starting to make a list

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I just found this thread and replied to your skimmer question.

You can definitely setup this system and you don't require a big sump or refugium

There are HOB refugiums available and a great little setup can be an AC as Sunstar mentioned for your refugium.

Skip the canister filter and go with something like a phosban reactor for your media like carbon, gfo etc.

Depending on your bioload, which sounds like it may be low and the amount of rock and subtrate you may not require a skimmer if you are strict with your water change regimant. If you are worried about having too many things hanging off your system though I would skip the AC refugium and go with a HOB Skimmer.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Good. In the end of the second week I am starting to get something to my head. 
I do not really care what will be hanging on the back of the tank, since it will not be visioble

I will try to run:
On the left of the tank will be AquaClear 500 for the mechanical >>>> Next I can put Media Reactor as a Chemical filter >>> next another AquaClear 500, which I can use as a small refuse with the LR and chaeto >>>> next is the skimmer.

probably it will be to much, buy I hope more is better
Thanks for taking time to explain 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

With the AC as a mechanical you have to ensure you are cleaning on a regular basis to prevent nitrates from increasing in your system.

In the AC as the refugium my recommendation is not to put any LR in it as it will trap detrius. Put some chaeto and that should be good.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ur in the gta, im shure someone in the hobby wont mind lending u a hand with the complicated stuff.

If you were in my area Id be shure to drop by and lend u a hand.
Take a few hours to plan it and set it up.



with that said,
a no sump system can be done.
80g is alot of water to keep up with regular water changes


But as I tell everyone, Your going to end up upgrading sooner then you think.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What is underneath the stand that it makes it not possible to put a sump there? Why not put a nice skirt around the stand so that its all hidden from view?

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> *What is underneath the stand that it makes it not possible to put a sump there? *Why not put a nice skirt around the stand so that its all hidden from view?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Wife, but not underneath the stand

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> Ur in the gta, im shure someone in the hobby wont mind lending u a hand with the complicated stuff.
> 
> If you were in my area Id be shure to drop by and lend u a hand.
> Take a few hours to plan it and set it up.
> ...


Thanks shiver, I also think so

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> With the AC as a mechanical you have to ensure you are cleaning on a regular basis to prevent nitrates from increasing in your system.
> 
> In the AC as the refugium my recommendation is not to put any LR in it as it will trap detrius. Put some chaeto and that should be good.


Can you please tell me what do you mean by cleaning - Sponge cleaning or sand? What is the interval between cleaning? Is it make cense to put sponge under chaeto?
Thanks as always

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> Any opinion on Rapids Pro Filters like this one
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Sump-Filters_Rapids-Pro-Filters_9947905_102.html?tc=fish


This is an interesting product. It combines canister filter + protein skimmer + auto top off? However, I doubt the performance is good enough for your setup, and I've not seen any reefers using this product yet, so I'd skip this and go for full sump instead.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> This is an interesting product. It combines canister filter + protein skimmer + auto top off? However, I doubt the performance is good enough for your setup, and I've not seen any reefers using this product yet, so I'd skip this and go for full sump instead.[/QUOTe
> 
> How noise sumps are?
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be alittle wary of Tom's all-in-one filter/skimmer. It's a cool idea but, I think too good to be true. In the saltwater aquarium hobby, you'll find that investing in a more pricey but much better quality product will save you more money in the long run in the form of less deaths in your livestock.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Cypher said:


> I'd be alittle wary of Tom's all-in-one filter/skimmer. It's a cool idea but, I think too good to be true. In the saltwater aquarium hobby, you'll find that investing in a more pricey but much better quality product will save you more money in the long run in the form of less deaths in your livestock.


you right and it is not just apply for aquariums

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How come your wife doesn't want anything under the stand?

Why can't you put the sump behind the stand then?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a living room and for now I have 3 tanks there + dog's bad. She knows that it will be mess (as usual) and water outflow.

....I am working ... on it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

